# 01930100 - SMS-Festnetz



## immo2 (2 Mai 2005)

Seit heute früh nervt mich der Festnetz-SMS-Service der Telekom mit anrufen.

Es sei eine SMS vom Absender 01759106*** hinterlegt, jedoch wird keine SMS vorgelesen.

Wiederholt sich nun so ca. alle halbe Stunde  :evil:


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2005)

immo2 schrieb:
			
		

> 01759106***


Anruf beim Absender geht nicht, da vorübergehend nicht erreichbar. Der Zustelleservice über die T-Com ist begrenzt - wenn zugestellt wurde, dann gibt es (so viel ich weiß) keine neuen Anrufe. Der Absender hat womöglich gar keine Zeichen abgesandt und macht das per Jux und Dollerei. Eventuell klemmt aber auch was bei der T-Com, rufe doch mal hier an und lass Dich mit dem Fachteam verbinden: 08003301000.


----------

